# [SOLVED] Windows 7 x64 memory leak - svchost and sidebar



## Karate Dad (Feb 25, 2011)

I am experiencing the same thing for about 3 weeks now. If I close all my gadgets, sidebar.exe goes away, and svchost.exe memory usage eventually drops back down to "normal". If I load ANY gadget, memory starts to climb again in both sidebar.exe and svchost.exe. I am starting to get VERY annoyed with this, I miss my sidebars.

Anyone found a solution for this ?

Mark


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Windows 7 x64 memory leak - svchost and sidebar*

I moved your post from - http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...emory-leak-in-svchost-and-sidebar-553918.html

Download and save SysInternals Process Explorer - 

RIGHT-click on procexp.exe, select "Run as Administrator"

Hover the mouse over the *scvhost.exe* in question to see what is running under it - 



Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Karate Dad (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: Windows 7 x64 memory leak - svchost and sidebar*

I did that, see attached.










Thanks,
Mark


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Windows 7 x64 memory leak - svchost and sidebar*

Memory usage for *scvhost.exe* (PID 712) = 149,432k, which ~ 150 MB. Perfectly normal. I see no memory leak there.


----------



## Karate Dad (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: Windows 7 x64 memory leak - svchost and sidebar*

Well, I hadn't let it run very long. The longer it runs, the more memory it uses. Here it is up over 500MB. Do you want to see it climb to 2GB or more?










and you can see that sidebar.exe also uses a ton of memory:









Thanks,
Mark


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*re: Windows 7 x64 memory leak - svchost and sidebar*

Thanks for new screenshot. There does indeed appear to be a memory leak.

What gadgets are installed?

Use SysInternals AutoRuns from Microsoft TechNet - Autoruns for Windows

"Sidebar Gadgets" tab.

Uncheck one gadget at a time; see if memory usage drops. If not, re-check box; go on to the next one.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Karate Dad (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: Windows 7 x64 memory leak - svchost and sidebar*

OK, after playing with the gadgets for days, I finally found 2 problems. The bad one was "The Weather Channel". I SWEAR just having it installed caused the memory leak, whether I had it on the desktop or not. 
Windows Live Gallery

The other one is "Network Monitor II" version 8.6. I have used that gadget since Win7 came out, but I guess the latest release must have a memory leak.
Windows Live Gallery

The memory leak from The Weather Channel was much faster than Network Monitor II is. Right now I am running 4 gadgets, with memory usage steady at 49MB!

Thanks


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Windows 7 x64 memory leak - svchost and sidebar*

I'm glad you finally found the culprit gadgets.

I remember the previous version of the Network Monitor caused problems when I was running Vista.

Good Luck to you & thank you for posting back to let us know the outcome -- much appreciated.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------

